# Weber Heads



## Biss-Ness (Aug 26, 2015)

Would there be any interest in these re-cast weber heads and aluminum elbows? Let me know and I can get with a local pattern shop to get a production cost and lead time.

Thanks


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 26, 2015)

Sent a pm! I would be interested in a weber head.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2015)

will they come machined, ready to use?


----------



## Biss-Ness (Aug 26, 2015)

My understanding is they they will can be offered both ways. They also mentioned they could drill for smaller spark plugs if needed.


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 26, 2015)

what compression ratio ...........


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Aug 26, 2015)

How much would it cost for one drilled out exactly like an original?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2015)

They will need to be a certain alloy. I believe as some aluminum will turn to liquid at 1100? degrees... used aluminim once for exhaust, darn thing disintigrated. lol.


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 26, 2015)

I have an original Weber head and it is NOT cast aluminum... It's cast in silicon bronze.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm guessing I can only cook one hamburger at a time on this grill?
Chris


----------



## Whizzerick (Aug 26, 2015)

Not my bike, but a Weber head on an early Pacemaker:





Somebody did a batch of those in the '90's, in aluminum. 
I think there may be more repro Weber heads out there than originals...


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Jul 7, 2016)

What ever happened with these? Were you ever able to get any Weber heads made?


----------

